# Scenes from a Dream (Symphonic Sphere demo)



## Alex Temple (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've just finished composing a demo showcasing Orchestral Tools' new library, "Symphonic Sphere." The piece is called "Scenes from a Dream," and among other things I wanted to show how the type of extended articulations offered in the library might be used. First under an ethereal, atmospheric arrangement, followed by much thicker full-orchestra texturing and then closing out with the really strange stuff.

The strings, harp and orchestral percussion are from Symphonic Sphere only, and the winds are too whenever you're hearing anything that isn't a solo instrument.

http://www.alexandertemple.com/_music/org_sm_scenes_from_a_dream.mp3 (Here's) the link. Alternatively, you can listen to a naked version that only uses Symphonic Sphere http://www.alexandertemple.com/_music/org_sm_scenes_from_a_dream_ssp_only.mp3 (here.) Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow, fair play - those are colours you can't get with VIs anywhere else I think. That's a terrific showcase Alex!


----------



## victorv (Jan 10, 2012)

What a beautiful music! Great composer you are Alex.


----------



## michaelv (Jan 10, 2012)

And there I was about to buy Orchestral Essentials! I will anyway, but this stopped me in my tracks. I loved the cool austerity of the non-vib strings near the beginning, and I also admired the modal Englishness of it, being,er, English: something Thomas Newman is obviously fond of. But this doesn't (mercifully) sound like a Thomas Newman rip. I also loved the clarity and detail. Shame about the absence of brass, but outstanding value.

Brilliant work, as usual, Alex, and you've admirably transcended the mere demo functionality of the "product".

I can see this being useful to me on future assignments. I'm off to purchase....

PS: did I say this was a great piece?!


----------



## handz (Jan 10, 2012)

This sounds totally, totally FANTASTIC - great wotk Alex, what is brass you used?


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 10, 2012)

Solid demo Alex. Really enjoyed your composition. Thanks especially for doing this considering many of us are very interested in this great new library!





Ryan =o


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 10, 2012)

Alex, your composition is really great. The orchestration is so veried and full of different colours. The demo shows exactly what you can do with Symphonic Sphere.

You´re a wonderful composer with a good orchestral sense and I´m sure you´ll have a successfull future.

Thanks again and all the best,

Hendrik


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 10, 2012)

o=< Great piece & Great library o=<


----------



## eschroder (Jan 10, 2012)

Great piece. More than sold on this piece of software!


----------



## Belosound (Jan 10, 2012)

I congratulate the two great job for Hendrick for Symphonic Sphere and Alex for Scenes from a Dream. It's a real dream :D


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for creating this music and sharing it with us Alex. Great sounding music, great Library by Hendrik, and I really love those big trills and tremolos in the strings. They really grab you with their sound. This demo really shows off the sounds in this library so well. 

Kudos to Hendrik for a great sounding library, and to Alex for the wonderful demo!


best,

Steve :D


----------



## Alex Temple (Jan 11, 2012)

Everyone, thanks for listening!

@michaelv: That non-vib sound you mentioned is one of my favorite parts of the library, they're open string double stops.

@handz: the brass is mostly just the 2-horn patches from HB.

@Steve: Yes, those trills are pretty fun to use. I love the trill orchestrator and how it lets you create wide fingered tremolos, but those pre-recorded trill swells and sfzs are great fun to play around with, especially for more pointillistic writing.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 11, 2012)

A great composition, a great arrangement and a great sound, so triple+! 

Very cool, Alex, as always!


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 11, 2012)

that's great. what bass drum are you using? very nice low thump to it


----------



## Alex Temple (Jan 11, 2012)

The bass drum is also from Symphonic Sphere. I can't remember if I doubled it with a low bass pizz on the attack, but either way it has a very deep sound on its own.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Jan 11, 2012)

The bass drum in Symphonic Sphere is recorded very, very close. 
Manfred had the idea to make this bass drum so deep to fit it perfectly to sub-woofers and LFEs in cinemas.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 11, 2012)

Hendrik-Schwarzer @ Wed Jan 11 said:


> The bass drum in Symphonic Sphere is recorded very, very close.
> Manfred had the idea to make this bass drum so deep to fit it perfectly to sub-woofers and LFEs in cinemas.



And he was right: A very good idea!


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy Moly - that piece is great - and the sound is just awesome. That deep bass drum blew me away  What an impressive booooom on my headphones 

Love the overall sound of this lib! Wondering if there are any more demo songs except those on the official website... Would definitely love to hear a lot more of the lib - some more patch walk throughs etc...

Marco


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Jan 12, 2012)

I really enjoyed this Alex. In particular, the middle 3rd when the brass kicks in is really powerful for me. That progression there is inspired. It's like your signature....

Colin


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 12, 2012)

Great piece Alex, especially enjoyed the second half...


----------

